# Afterdark Tuning



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I just tried accessing Afterdark Tuning's website and it says that it's been suspended. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I think they are having some problems right now but I am not 100% sure. I haven't seen Daunt around so I am not sure what is going on however I know Torry (EZCheese) isn't working for the shop anymore


----------

